# Indians have smaller brains -- study reveals.



## DOggo (Oct 29, 2019)

Indians have smaller brains, reveals study | India News - Times of India


India News: International Institute of Information Technology, Hyderabad (IIIT-H) has created the first-ever Indian Brain Atlas. While there are templates for Cau




timesofindia.indiatimes.com





Never began, @FatJattMofo.


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Oct 29, 2019)

Rent free


----------



## Petsmart (Oct 29, 2019)

Must be the root cause of lower sentience


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Oct 29, 2019)

pakis are related to indians so they too have smaller brains along with them.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 29, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> pakis are related to indians so they too have smaller brains along with them.


----------



## BigBiceps (Oct 29, 2019)

Yeah, there's major differences in brain size among nations and races, but I don't believe Indians would have the smallest of all.


----------



## Titbot (Oct 29, 2019)

Then why are most curries doctors and engineers op? I think most curries lack social awareness in their profession until later on


----------



## Catawampus (Oct 29, 2019)

Must be the affect of what decades of curry has on you.


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Oct 29, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Then why are most curries doctors and engineers op?


they are not,this is what average indian is like.








top 1 percent indians with highest iq and education move to western countries to be doctors and engineers.


----------



## Zygos4Life (Oct 29, 2019)

No wonder my skull is so short jfl😢


----------



## needsolution (Oct 29, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Then why are most curries doctors and engineers op? I think most curries lack social awareness in their profession until later on


Notice there is 1.3B people so its not hard to find 10 millions people with higher iq.


----------



## CopingCel (Oct 29, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Then why are most curries doctors and engineers op? I think most curries lack social awareness in their profession until later on



Because a doctor or an engineers title from an indian university is worthless and can probably be bought for 500$


----------



## DOggo (Oct 29, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> pakis are related to indians so they too have smaller brains along with them.



Lmao, you dumb fuck. Every human is related to one another. Going by your poorly thought-out argument, every human shares the same eye colour, hair colour, and skin colour because of their common ancestry. But hey! what do you expect from a dolt who called Dravidians Australoids? Stick to making burgers, you minimum-wage earning cuck.


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Oct 29, 2019)

DOggo said:


> Lmao, you dumb fuck. Every human is related to each other. Going by your poor thought-out argument, every human shares the same eye colour, hair colour, and skin colour because of their relatedness. But hey! what do you expect from a dolt who called Dravidian Australoids? Stick to making burgers, you minimum-wage earning cuck.


inbred retard look at how close you cluster to your cousins also you are probably dumber than them considering the fact being inbred makes population much dumber.Also most pakis are very close genetically to north indians.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 29, 2019)

DOggo said:


> Lmao, you dumb fuck. Every human is related to one another. Going by your poorly thought-out argument, every human shares the same eye colour, hair colour, and skin colour because of their common ancestry. But hey! what do you expect from a dolt who called Dravidians Australoids? Stick to making burgers, you minimum-wage earning cuck.


LMAO U STOOPIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIID


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Oct 29, 2019)

Indian have smaller brain and dick, currypil is brutal


----------



## DOggo (Oct 29, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> inbred retard look at how close you cluster to your cousins also you are probably dumber than them considering the fact being inbred makes population much dumber.Also most pakis are very close genetically to north indians.
> View attachment 149650
> View attachment 149651
> View attachment 149652




Another one of your shitty graphs from lalala land? Notice how you give no reputable sources too -- or any for that matter. Brahmins can not be classified as an ethnic group, as they are simply one of the Varnas of the Hindu caste system -- not a singular community, but multiple disparate tribes. Brahmins are the priestly caste of Hinduism, and can be found ACROSS India, this homogeneity nonsense sounds like BS. How can a people with no ethnic similarities 2,000 kilometres apart be similar? Your chart makes no distinction between the South Indians and North Indians, let alone the numerous Indian ethnicities. This particular distinction between Kashmiris and Indians is also weird, Kashmiris are Punjabis but slightly less dravidic -- doesn't explain why your shitty graph records such a big distinction. Your second graph is also complete BS, there is no 'Onge' or 'Han' competent evident in Pakistani, or Indian, genetics. The main two components would Dravidic and Indo-Aryan -- with a slight Indo-Iranian component.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 29, 2019)

>24 inch circumference brachycephalic skull
>Small brain

Pick one


----------



## DOggo (Oct 29, 2019)

Gudru said:


> LMAO U STOOPIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIID



Yes, we've already established that in regards to you.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 29, 2019)

🇵🇰🇵🇰🇵🇰🇵🇰🇵🇰🇵🇰🇵🇰🇵🇰🇵🇰🇵🇰


----------



## DOggo (Oct 29, 2019)

Conquered foe do really have a habit for rearing their head repeatedly. Once you've realised that you got IQ mogged by someone, you shouldn't attempt to debate him. but idk, tbh


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 29, 2019)

little paki now is plagued with thinking about Indians every single planck second Indians are rent free in his head because he was bullied by one so much he makes threads daily with petty attempts to insult and slander a superior nation,culture and peoples.

don't forget you lost all your wars


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Oct 29, 2019)

BRUH. Even the smart Indians.... have an odd way of thinking.
I have a fair bit in my classes and their thought processes are.... questionable


----------



## DOggo (Oct 29, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> little paki now is plagued with thinking about Indians every single planck second Indians are rent free in his head because he was bullied by one so much he makes threads daily with petty attempts to insult and slander a superior nation,culture and peoples.
> 
> don't forget you lost all your wars



Slander a nation we've already conquered? My Muslim ancestors raped your women, and so did my Hunnic ancestors. Your people will no doubt rush to suck Paki cock again, just like your women already do.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 29, 2019)

DOggo said:


> Slander a nation we've already conquered? My Muslim ancestors raped your women, and so did my Hunnic ancestors. Your people will no doubt rush to suck Paki cock again, just like your women already do.


jfl no one is sucking paki cock you inbred rat.

average pakistani in a few years looks like an actual rat because of inbreeding something thats actually common in some places.

they use these rat kids who are poor products of muslim paki inbreeding as beggar bait .

pathetic country.

"MUUH MUSLIM ANCESTORS"
muslims dont have one single ethnicity you 2 iq small skulled retarded wimp.

you didnt have any hunnic ancestry either keep crying for the fact that your entire fucking ancestry is former hindu and is now raped and stockholm syndromed weakling.

jfl at someone talking about paki dick.

keep in mind that even India average dick size mogs pakistan.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 29, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> pakis are related to indians so they too have smaller brains along with them.


Low iq.


FatJattMofo said:


> jfl no one is sucking paki cock you inbred rat.
> 
> average pakistani in a few years looks like an actual rat because of inbreeding something thats actually common in some places.
> 
> ...


SHITSKIN HINDU DINDU COPE Indians have smaller dick sizes lmao


GUTS9770 said:


> inbred retard look at how close you cluster to your cousins also you are probably dumber than them considering the fact being inbred makes population much dumber.Also most pakis are very close genetically to north indians.
> View attachment 149650
> View attachment 149651
> View attachment 149652


Lmao are you still coping with the fact you're an inbred? He is right, every person is related to each other, meaning no matter who you fuck, you're fucking somebody who's at least 1/50th your cousin


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Oct 29, 2019)

DOggo said:


> Another one of your shitty graphs from lalala land? Notice how you give no reputable sources too -- or any for that matter. Brahmins can not be classified as an ethnic group, as they are simply one of the Varnas of the Hindu caste system -- not a singular community, but multiple disparate tribes. Brahmins are the priestly caste of Hinduism, and can be found ACROSS India, this homogeneity nonsense sounds like BS. How can a people with no ethnic similarities 2,000 kilometres apart be similar? Your chart makes no distinction between the South Indians and North Indians, let alone the numerous Indian ethnicities. This particular distinction between Kashmiris and Indians is also weird, Kashmiris are Punjabis but slightly less dravidic -- doesn't explain why your shitty graph records such a big distinction. Your second graph is also complete BS, there is no 'Onge' or 'Han' competent evident in Pakistani, or Indian, genetics. The main two components would Dravidic and Indo-Aryan -- with a slight Indo-Iranian component.


these are not my charts you disgusting inbred.you really think you are a different race from indians and share nothing in common with them?.people have hard time telling you guys apart. you can find the sources yourself if you had a brain and learned how to use google.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 29, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Low iq.
> 
> SHITSKIN HINDU DINDU COPE Indians have smaller dick sizes lmao
> 
> Lmao are you still coping with the fact you're an inbred? He is right, every person is related to each other, meaning no matter who you fuck, you're fucking somebody who's at least 1/50th your cousin


keep crying you fucking retarded paki bitch.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 29, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> keep crying you fucking retarded paki bitch.


U mad u shitskin hindu dindu? Still think you're white???


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 29, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> U mad u shitskin hindu dindu? Still think you're white???





TRUE_CEL said:


> U mad u shitskin hindu dindu? Still think you're white???


jfl at this little paki shit who keeps replying to my posts about my skin color. lets not forget you said I use skin bleach
imagine worshipping an arab


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 29, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> jfl at this little paki shit who keeps replying to my posts about my skin color. lets not forget you said I use skin bleach
> imagine worshipping an arab


U so mad u quoted me twice  shitskin hindu dindu is seething because he will never be white  legit just rope


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Oct 29, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Low iq.


says the inbred.I hope your parents find a nice cousin for you to marry.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 29, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> U so mad u quoted me twice  shitskin hindu dindu is seething because he will never be white  legit just rope


*a wild paki who cannot fathom someone having a lighter skin tone than him*




you are the one crying keep doing faggot


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 29, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> says the inbred.I hope your parents find a nice cousin for you to marry.


Look at this Georgian coping with the fact his parents are related  


FatJattMofo said:


> *a wild paki who cannot fathom someone having a lighter skin tone than him*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only a shitskin hindu dindu cares about his skin color  keep crying for me, uggo


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 29, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Look at this Georgian coping with the fact his parents are related
> 
> Only a shitskin hindu dindu cares about his skin color  keep crying for me, uggo


jfl at calling anyone an uggo you fucking subhuman filth

fucking comenting on skintone 24/7 its almost like you are salty and dying inside,

you will never mog me prey.

you will forever be subhuman.

keep cryinh


----------



## Deleted member 3045 (Oct 29, 2019)

CopingCel said:


> Because a doctor or an engineers title from an indian university is worthless and can probably be bought for 500$


Try to get a CS degree from IIT.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 29, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> jfl at calling anyone an uggo you fucking subhuman filth
> 
> fucking comenting on skintone 24/7 its almost like you are salty and dying inside,
> 
> ...


I make you so mad you can't even spell correctly anymore, truly over for this shitskin hindu dindu  keep crying for me you ugly jattroach


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 29, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> I make you so mad you can't even spell correctly anymore, truly over for this shitskin hindu dindu  keep crying for me you ugly jattroach


rent free faggot


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 29, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> rent free faggot


Lmfao shitskin hindu dindu cope  you'll forever be shitskin


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 29, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Lmfao shitskin hindu dindu cope  you'll forever be shitskin


rent free


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 29, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> rent free


 crying shitskin jattroach


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Oct 29, 2019)

No brain for face


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 29, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> crying shitskin jattroach


----------



## Deleted member 2810 (Oct 29, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> U so mad u quoted me twice  shitskin hindu dindu is seething because he will never be white  legit just rope



Bro what happened to positivity maxing?


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 29, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


>


Jfl at this ugly jattroach


Virgin said:


> Bro what happened to positivity maxing?


I'm not a hindu dindu bro, I'm positive af. If I were one tho I'd rope


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Oct 29, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Look at this Georgian coping with the fact his parents are related


Considering the fact you are pakistani its much more likely to be in your case also go take a dildo up your ass you disgusting faggot.


----------



## Enlil (Oct 29, 2019)

dalit thread


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 29, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> Considering the fact you are pakistani its much more likely to be in your case also go take a dildo up your ass you disgusting faggot.
> View attachment 149666


U mad u inbred Georgian faggot? Your dad fucked his cousin and then you came to exist


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 29, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Jfl at this ugly jattroach
> 
> I'm not a hindu dindu bro, I'm positive af. If I were one tho I'd rope


"muslim cope.exe not working.

preparing same insult .exe

"


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 29, 2019)

Enlil said:


> dalit thread


Dalits mogs jattroaches to death


FatJattMofo said:


> "muslim cope.exe not working.
> 
> preparing same insult .exe
> 
> "


You are so mad you can't even use quotation marks correctly  imagine being this mad. I'd be mad too if I was a shitskin jatt tho


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 29, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Dalits mogs jattroaches to death
> 
> You are so mad you can't even use quotation marks correctly  imagine being this mad. I'd be mad too if I was a shitskin jatt tho


jfl
at
the cope


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 29, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> jfl
> at
> the cope


shitskin hindu dindu cope


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Oct 29, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> U mad u inbred Georgian faggot? Your dad fucked his cousin and then you came to exist


12 year old insults as expected from someone whose brain is not properly developed yet anyway man I wish you luck in your journey to marry your cousin its the only way you will lose your virginity and get married.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 29, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> 12 year old insults as expected from someone whose brain is not properly developed yet anyway man I wish you luck in your journey to marry your cousin its the only way you will lose your virginity and get married.


It's not an insult you retard, your mom is literally related to your dad. How can you be this dumb?  this is a jatt-tier response


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 29, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> shitskin hindu dindu cope


faggot say what?


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 29, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> faggot say what?


how do you cope with being a shitskin?


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Oct 29, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> It's not an insult you retard, your mom is literally related to your dad. How can you be this dumb?  this is a jatt-tier response


I understand its normal among your people but please man civilized people exist outside of your people who are not into incest.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 29, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> how do you cope with being a shitskin?


jfl at not seeing proof. actually retarded


----------



## Mateusz74 (Oct 29, 2019)

@GUTS9770 north Pakistani look nothing close to Northern Indians. Especially the Pathans.


----------



## Deleted member 3583 (Oct 29, 2019)

DOggo said:


> Indians have smaller brains, reveals study | India News - Times of India
> 
> 
> India News: International Institute of Information Technology, Hyderabad (IIIT-H) has created the first-ever Indian Brain Atlas. While there are templates for Cau
> ...


indian is a broad term - people from Punjab have much better genes


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Oct 29, 2019)

Mateusz74 said:


> @GUTS9770 north Pakistani look nothing close to Northern Indians. Especially the Pathans.


some pakis can look quite different due to less australoid ancestry but they still genetically cluster very close to north indians.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 29, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> I understand its normal among your people but please man civilized people exist outside of your people who are not into incest.


Lmfao at this Georgian aspie thinking he is smarter than scientists  youre the product of inbreeding, now keep coping if you can't deal with that. 



FatJattMofo said:


> jfl at not seeing proof. actually retarded


What proof? You're a shitskin


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 29, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Lmfao at this Georgian aspie thinking he is smarter than scientists  youre the product of inbreeding, now keep coping if you can't deal with that.
> 
> 
> What proof? You're a shitskin


you are clearly blind


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 29, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> you are clearly blind


You are clearly shitskin, now keep crying for me you ugly jattroach


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 29, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> You are clearly shitskin, now keep crying for me you ugly jattroach









brb praying to the ALLSPARK from TRANSFORMERS 














Spark (Transformers) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 29, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> brb praying to the ALLSPARK from TRANSFORMERS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


U mad  as I expected, you're a coping shitskin hindu dindu. Too bad I destroyed your only cope


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 29, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> U mad  as I expected, you're a coping shitskin hindu dindu. Too bad I destroyed your only cope


retard I already defeated you in an arguement about this. keep delusional arab lover


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 29, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> retard I already defeated you in an arguement about this. keep delusional arab lover


""Defeated"" me when? Lmfao you're so mad your brain stops functioning and you can't even spell anymore. Keep crying for me you ugly shitskin hindu dindu jattroach


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 29, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> ""Defeated"" me when? Lmfao you're so mad your brain stops functioning and you can't even spell anymore. Keep crying for me you ugly shitskin hindu dindu jattroach


jfl keep crying you hypocrite paki


----------



## Mateusz74 (Oct 29, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> some pakis can look quite different due to less australoid ancestry but they still genetically cluster very close to north indians.
> View attachment 149672


I mean since they are nearby that means every 2 countries next to each other have the same ancestry right?


FatJattMofo said:


> jfl keep crying you hypocrite paki


Shut the fuck up gangu. Whenever u have nothing to say u keep saying cope


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 29, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> jfl keep crying you hypocrite paki


How am I a hypocrite? Lmfao keep projecting you ugly jattroach


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 29, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> ""Defeated"" me when? Lmfao you're so mad your brain stops functioning and you can't even spell anymore. Keep crying for me you ugly shitskin hindu dindu jattroach


also thats actually how you spell it 2iq narrow face paki prey keep crying


TRUE_CEL said:


> How am I a hypocrite? Lmfao keep projecting you ugly jattroach


id love to get in discord with you


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 29, 2019)

Mateusz74 said:


> I mean since they are nearby that means every 2 countries next to each other have the same ancestry right?
> 
> Shut the fuck up gangu. Whenever u have nothing to say u keep saying cope


No bro he's a Georgian, he's a completely different species, his bloodline is pure


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 29, 2019)

because typing replies for a broken record is not worth it


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 29, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> also thats actually how you spell it 2iq narrow face paki prey keep crying
> 
> id love to get in discord with you


I live rent free in your head  I have destroyed your copes so what's left for you?


FatJattMofo said:


> because typing replies for a broken record is not worth it


Keep crying for me then, I don't want to read your misspelled words anyway. Learn to spell and then come back, shitskin hindu dindu.


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Oct 29, 2019)

Mateusz74 said:


> I mean since they are nearby that means every 2 countries next to each other have the same ancestry right?


South asians are made of 3 components iran neolithic+steppe+south asian hunter gatherer(australoid).the reason pakis and afghans look different from indians is because of less australoid ancestry.due to the sharing of common ancestries they cluster together.


----------



## Mateusz74 (Oct 29, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> South asians are made of 3 components iran neolithic+steppe+south asian hunter gatherer(australoid).the reason pakis and afghans look different from indians is because of less australoid ancestry.due to the sharing of common ancestries they cluster together.


Well they are different from each other just like Germany and France are different from each other despite having caucasoid ancestry


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 29, 2019)

Mateusz74 said:


> Well they are different from each other just like Germany and France are different from each other despite having caucasoid ancestry


Let him cope, he's the Georgian aspie inbred who thinks he knows better than scientists do


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Oct 29, 2019)

Mateusz74 said:


> Well they are different from each other just like Germany and France are different from each other despite having caucasoid ancestry


Differences between Germans and French are very less genetically,They are both european groups.Differences exist but not enough to make them different race from each other same goes for indians and pakistanis although they can vary alot in looks.


TRUE_CEL said:


> scientists


you are not a scientist


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 29, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> Differences between Germans and French are very less genetically,They are both european groups.Differences exist but not enough to make them different race from each other same goes for indians and pakistanis although they can vary alot in looks.
> 
> you are not a scientist


Im not the one arguing them, unlike you. How are you this retarded?


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Oct 29, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Im not the one arguing them, unlike you. How are you this retarded?


I am not making admixtures and genetic clustering up.its proven you can go take a dna test compare it to your indian cousins.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 29, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> I am not making admixtures and genetic clustering up.its proven you can go take a dna test compare it to your indian cousins.


No but you're denying that your parents aren't related to each other. In fact, you and I are related, too. Go ask any scientist, they'll laugh at you if you will cope like you're coping here with "muh inbred! I'm pure!" bullshit.


----------



## DOggo (Oct 29, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> these are not my charts you disgusting inbred.you really think you are a different race from indians and share nothing in common with them?.people have hard time telling you guys apart. you can find the sources yourself if you had a brain and learned how to use google.



You're the disgusting low IQ cumskin here. It's quite clear, to anyone above the IQ of 90, that you're a low IQ fuckface screaming incoherent shit on a semi-dead froum. I IQ mog you. Keep barking, dog. 



>you can find the sources yourself if you had a brain and learned how to use google.

says it all really.


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Oct 29, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> No but you're denying that your parents aren't related to each other. In fact, you and I are related, too. Go ask any scientist, they'll laugh at you if you will cope like you're coping here with "muh inbred! I'm pure!" bullshit.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 29, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> View attachment 149708


That's literally how scientists view you.


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Oct 29, 2019)

DOggo said:


> You're the disgusting low IQ cumskin here. It's quite clear, to anyone above the IQ of 90, that you're a low IQ fuckface screaming incoherent shit on a semi-dead froum. I IQ mog you. Keep barking, dog.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


go take a dna test you are in denial about your ancestry and take a look in the mirror.


TRUE_CEL said:


> That's literally how scientists view you.


you are not a scientist how many times do I have to tell you my inbred friend.


----------



## Mateusz74 (Oct 29, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> Differences between Germans and French are very less genetically,They are both european groups.Differences exist but not enough to make them different race from each other same goes for indians and pakistanis although they can vary alot in looks.
> 
> you are not a scientist


Idk man. You don’t call a french person German or vice versa. And it was just an example. Like @DOggo said every person is similar to each other in ancestry so shouldn’t it just be one big country? It’s very ignorant to say they’re the same though I understand there is some similarity


----------



## Drugs (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Oct 29, 2019)

Mateusz74 said:


> Idk man. You don’t call a french person German or vice versa. And it was just an example. Like @DOggo said every person is similar to each other in ancestry so shouldn’t it just be one big country? It’s very ignorant to say they’re the same though I understand there is some similarity


like I said differences exist but they are very small among germans and french people both don't have problems passing as other ethnicity both are still european.look at how less difference is among europeans ethnically.


----------



## DOggo (Oct 29, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> go take a dna test you are in denial about your ancestry and take a look in the mirror.
> 
> you are not a scientist how many times do I have to tell you my inbred friend.




>go take a dna test you are in denial about your ancestry and take a look in the mirror.

Lol, I've already conducted a DNA test. Your shitty psuedo-science that relies mostly on a heavy dose of rhetoric seems to be fuelled by your clear cognitive ineptitude. That and your superiority complex.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 29, 2019)

DOggo said:


> >go take a dna test you are in denial about your ancestry and take a look in the mirror.
> 
> Lol, I've already conducted a DNA test. Your shitty psuedo-science that relies mostly on a heavy dose of rhetoric seems to be fuelled by your clear cognitive ineptitude. That and your superiority complex.


Bhai, he literally believes he's a completely different species, as if his parents aren't related and created that Georgian incel aspie.


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Oct 29, 2019)

DOggo said:


> >go take a dna test you are in denial about your ancestry and take a look in the mirror.
> 
> Lol, I've already conducted a DNA test. Your shitty psuedo-science that relies mostly on a heavy dose of rhetoric seems to be fuelled by your clear cognitive ineptitude. That and your superiority complex.


and what were the results? go compare it to someone from north india it will be very close.


----------



## DOggo (Oct 29, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> and what were the results? go compare it to someone from north india it will be very close.




My results collaborated, more thoroughly, what I was saying.


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Oct 29, 2019)

DOggo said:


> My results collaborated, more thoroughly, what I was saying.


what exactly are you saying then?indians and pakistanis are different race?


----------



## Catawampus (Oct 29, 2019)

This thread is like something out of lookism dot net, and that's a good thing.


----------



## DOggo (Oct 29, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> what exactly are you saying then?indians and pakistanis are different race?



Holy shit, that's one illogical giant leap. When did I mention Pakistanis and Indians being different 'races'? Races exist on a spectrum - and we weren't talking about races anyway.


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Oct 29, 2019)

DOggo said:


> Holy shit, that's one illogical giant leap. When did I mention Pakistanis and Indians being different 'races'? Races exist on a spectrum - and we weren't talking about races anyway.


Great,so we can agree differences between indians and pakis are not that big?.that's the entire point of this thread if they are subhuman you are too.


----------



## DOggo (Oct 29, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> Great,so we can agree differences between indians and pakis are not that big?.that's the entire point of this thread if they are subhuman you are too.




Lmao, Georgian cumskin seems to be coping. Is this refusal to take a more nuanced position intentional? The 'Indian' race probably extends all the way from Turkey (the Asian bit), Iran, Pakistan, and India. It should be of great discomfort to you, that a portion of my ancestors migrated from Georgia in the 12th century.


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Oct 29, 2019)

DOggo said:


> Lmao, Georgian cumskin seems to be coping. The 'Indian' race probably extends all the way from Turkey (the Asian bit), Iran, Pakistan, and India. It should be of great discomfort to you, that a portion of my ancestors migrated from Georgia in the 12th century.


Iranians and turks are west asian they are not genetically close to indians and pakistanis.They don't even have australoid ancestry.


----------



## Ruby (Oct 29, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Then why are most curries doctors and engineers op? I think most curries lack social awareness in their profession until later on


more than 1 billion indians = total amount of smart indians is higher but the chance of a smart indian being born is lower than in other countries i dont think its because of the genes or some shit its because lots of regions in india are underdeveloped


----------



## DOggo (Oct 29, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> Iranians and turks are west asian they are not genetically close to indians and pakistanis.They don't even have australoid ancestry.




None of the aforementioned countries have 'Australoid' ancestry, you fucking mong. Get basic genetics right before you start talking shit.


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Oct 29, 2019)

DOggo said:


> None of the aforementioned countries have 'Australoid' ancestry, you fucking mong. Get basic genetics right before you start talking shit.


south asian hunter gatherers were australoid you retard. do these people look caucasian to you?


----------



## DOggo (Oct 29, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> south asian hunter gatherers were australoid you retard. do these people look caucasian to you?
> View attachment 149731




Holy shit, you're fucking stupid. The ignore button would be beneficial in this case. Enjoy being a mong, this high IQ Paki--who mogs you--will be laughing.


----------



## Deleted member 1546 (Oct 29, 2019)

Blacks have to have smaller brains


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Oct 29, 2019)

DOggo said:


> Holy shit, you're fucking stupid. The ignore button would be beneficial in this case. Enjoy being a mong, this high IQ Paki, who mogs you, will be laughing.


ran out of arguments,now?


----------



## Deleted member 1546 (Oct 29, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> they are not,this is what average indian is like.
> View attachment 149646
> 
> 
> ...


Using low caste South Indians to represent Indians as a whole is like using gingers to represent whites.


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Oct 29, 2019)

thotexterminator said:


> Using low caste South Indians to represent Indians as a whole is like using gingers to represent whites.


What's wrong with gingers?


----------



## DOggo (Oct 29, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> ran out of arguments,now?



A simple wiki article would suffice in such a situation https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Genetics_and_archaeogenetics_of_South_Asia. No where, absolutely no where, does it mention ASI being Australoid in nature.


----------



## Deleted member 1546 (Oct 29, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> What's wrong with gingers?


Well they are the ugliest out of whites like low caste South Indians are the ugliest out of south Asians


needsolution said:


> Notice there is 1.3B people so its not hard to find 10 millions people with higher iq.


High caste Indians (Brahmins) still IQ mog all ethnics except northeast Asians


----------



## DOggo (Oct 29, 2019)

thotexterminator said:


> Well they are the ugliest out of whites like low caste South Indians are the ugliest out of south Asians



That hurt, my grandfather had ginger hair. South Indians are pretty cute too.


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Oct 29, 2019)

DOggo said:


> A simple wiki article would suffice in such a situation https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Genetics_and_archaeogenetics_of_South_Asia. No where, absolutely no where, does it mention ASI being Australoid in nature.


what do you want to call ASI then 'caucasian'?.


----------



## Deleted member 1546 (Oct 29, 2019)

DOggo said:


> That hurt, my grandfather had ginger hair. South Indians are pretty cute too.


Pics?


GUTS9770 said:


> what do you want to call ASI then 'caucasian'?.


If it’s actually australoid, then I will rope. That shit is disgusting. I don’t want it inside me


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Oct 29, 2019)

thotexterminator said:


> Well they are the ugliest out of whites like low caste South Indians are the ugliest out of south Asians
> 
> High caste Indians (Brahmins) still IQ mog all ethnics except northeast Asians


who said I am using only south indians?street shitting is across all india.


----------



## DOggo (Oct 29, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> what do you want to call ASI then 'caucasian'?.



The ASI component is more stronger among South Indians. They aren't 'Caucasian'. I don't understand you obsession with 'Caucasian' DNA, but ANI would be considered so.


----------



## Deleted member 1546 (Oct 29, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> who said I am using only south indians?street shitting is across all india.
> View attachment 149737


The people in the pic are nearly black


----------



## DOggo (Oct 29, 2019)

thotexterminator said:


> Pics?
> 
> If it’s actually australoid, then I will rope. That shit is disgusting. I don’t want it inside me



I'm not sending pics to some neckbeards, lmao.


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Oct 29, 2019)

DOggo said:


> A simple wiki article would suffice in such a situation https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Genetics_and_archaeogenetics_of_South_Asia. No where, absolutely no where, does it mention ASI being Australoid in nature.


Similar to how arabs and europeans are both classified as caucasian then its not wrong to classify ASI as australoid because they look very similar to australian aboriginals.


----------



## Deleted member 1546 (Oct 29, 2019)

DOggo said:


> The ASI component is more stronger than among South Indians. They aren't 'Caucasian'. I don't understand you obsession with 'Caucasian' DNA, but ANI would be considered so.


Alright so what is ASI comprised of ?


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Oct 29, 2019)

thotexterminator said:


> Alright so what is ASI comprised of ?


its obviously australoid just take a look at this tribal indian,if they are not caucasian what are they?






DOggo said:


> The ASI component is more stronger among South Indians. They aren't 'Caucasian'. I don't understand you obsession with 'Caucasian' DNA, but ANI would be considered so.


ANI is iran neolithic+steppe and ASI is south asian hunter gatherer which is australoid.


----------



## DOggo (Oct 29, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> Similar to how arabs and europeans are both classified as caucasian then its not wrong to classify ASI as australoid because they look very similar to australian aboriginals.



Nope, both Arabs and Europeans are Caucasians. ASI isn't Caucasian -- the most supported hypothesis puts them as Iranian ( this is pre proto-Indo-Aryan migration) pastoralists that migrated to the Indus (modern-day Pakistan).


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Oct 29, 2019)

DOggo said:


> Nope, both Arabs and Europeans are Caucasians.


when did I say they are not?


----------



## DOggo (Oct 29, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> when did I say they are not?




https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Genetics_and_archaeogenetics_of_South_Asia#Overview Since you have trouble reading links: 

"While the ANI is genetically close to Middle Easterners, Central Asians and Europeans, the ASI is not closely related to groups outside of the subcontinent. As no "ASI" ancient DNA is available, the Onge, a possibly distantly related population native to the Andaman Islands is used as an (imperfect) proxy. But they concluded that the Onge may in fact be very different from the ASI and suggest a possible gene flow from India to the Andamanese populations.[6]



> Such a pattern would be expected if there was ancient gene flow into the Andaman Islanders from a group more closely related to the ASI ancestry of some present-day Indian groups than others."


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Oct 29, 2019)

DOggo said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Genetics_and_archaeogenetics_of_South_Asia#Overview Since you have trouble reading links:
> 
> "While the ANI is genetically close to Middle Easterners, Central Asians and Europeans, the ASI is not closely related to groups outside of the subcontinent. As no "ASI" ancient DNA is available, the Onge, a possibly distantly related population native to the Andaman Islands is used as an (imperfect) proxy. But they concluded that the Onge may in fact be very different from the ASI and suggest a possible gene flow from India to the Andamanese populations.[6]


what's your point?.ASI is still not caucasian and the people who are closest to ASI are onge which are considered negrito.


----------



## Deleted member 1546 (Oct 29, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> its obviously australoid just take a look at this tribal indian,if they are not caucasian what are they?
> View attachment 149742
> 
> 
> ANI is iran neolithic+steppe and ASI is south asian hunter gatherer which is australoid.


Well how much of it do we have? I have no australoid features. And how do you know they were the ASI people ?


----------



## DOggo (Oct 29, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> what's your point?.ASI is still not caucasian and the people who are closest to ASI are onge which are considered negrito.
> View attachment 149762



OK, so I take it you didn't listen to my quote? I guess wild speculation in the midst of evidence is better.


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Oct 29, 2019)

DOggo said:


> OK, so I take it you didn't listen to my quote? I guess wild speculation in the midst of evidence is better.


its not wild speculation just take a look at tribal indians they look 'australoid' or whatever non caucasian name you want to give them. 






thotexterminator said:


> Well how much of it do we have? I have no australoid features. . And how do you know they were the ASI people ?


by looking at them and they were genetically closest to australoid people. how much depends on which south asian tribe are you from.


----------



## DOggo (Oct 29, 2019)

thotexterminator said:


> Well how much of it do we have? I have no australoid features. And how do you know they were the ASI people ?



He's talking shit. ASI isn't Australoid.


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Oct 29, 2019)

DOggo said:


> He's talking shit. ASI isn't Australoid.


then what it is?.why are you so ashamed of your ancestry


----------



## DOggo (Oct 29, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> then what it is?.why are you so ashamed of your ancestry



Proof has been presented which reduces your horse-shit theory to what it is; shit. Now keep barking.


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Oct 29, 2019)

DOggo said:


> Proof has been presented which reduces your horse-shit theory to what it is; shit. Now keep barking.


what proof?.you just showed that they were genetically closest to onge people which look 'negrito' 'australoid'.I guess its hard for you to accept your actual ancestry.


----------



## Deleted member 1546 (Oct 29, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> its not wild speculation just take a look at tribal indians they look 'australoid' or whatever non caucasian name you want to give them.
> View attachment 149763
> 
> 
> by looking at them and they were genetically closest to australoid people. how much depends on which south asian tribe are you from.


They are dark af but they don’t have features like Australian aboriginals

How much do punjabis have ?


----------



## DOggo (Oct 29, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> what proof?.you just showed that they were genetically closest to onge people which look 'negrito' 'australoid'.I guess its hard for you to accept your actual ancestry.



Made no such claim, moron. It clearly suggests that some gene flow came from India to the Andaman Islanders.


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Oct 29, 2019)

thotexterminator said:


> They are dark af but they don’t have features like Australian aboriginals


they looks closest to them but not exactly the same as abos.


----------



## Deleted member 1546 (Oct 29, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> they looks closest to them but not exactly the same as abos.


How much would North Indians have ? Can’t be that much.


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Oct 29, 2019)

thotexterminator said:


> How much do punjabis have ?


around 30-35.some groups around 25.


----------



## Deleted member 1546 (Oct 29, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> around 30-35.some groups around 25.


ASI component isn’t fully australoid from what I remember.


----------



## DOggo (Oct 29, 2019)

thotexterminator said:


> ASI component isn’t fully australoid from what I remember.



It isn't Australoid at all, curry.


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Oct 29, 2019)

thotexterminator said:


> ASI component isn’t fully australoid from what I remember.


No,it is.


DOggo said:


> It isn't Australoid at all, curry.


then what it is?    .I like how you people are in denial about your ancestry.


----------



## DOggo (Oct 29, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> No,it is.
> 
> then what it is?    .I like how you people are in denial about your ancestry.



Narasimhan et al. (2018) conclude that ANI and ASI were formed in the 2nd millennium BCE.[69] They were preceded by a mixture of AASI (ancient ancestral south Indians, that is, hunter-gatherers), and Iranian agriculturalists who arrived in India at ca. 4700–3000 BCE, and "must have reached the Indus Valley by the 4th millennium BCE".[69] According to Narasimhan et al., this population, which probably was native to the Indus Valley Civilisation, "contributed in large proportions to both the ANI and ASI", which took shape during the 2nd millennium BCE. ANI formed out of a mixture of "_Indus_Periphery_-related groups" and migrants from the steppe, while ASI was formed out of "_Indus_Periphery_-related groups" who moved south and mixed with hunter-gatherers.[69]


----------



## Deleted member 1546 (Oct 29, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> No,it is.


Then why don’t they have any australoid features showing up ?


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Oct 29, 2019)

DOggo said:


> Narasimhan et al. (2018) conclude that ANI and ASI were formed in the 2nd millennium BCE.[69] They were preceded by a mixture of AASI (ancient ancestral south Indians, that is, hunter-gatherers), and Iranian agriculturalists who arrived in India at ca. 4700–3000 BCE, and "must have reached the Indus Valley by the 4th millennium BCE".[69] According to Narasimhan et al., this population, which probably was native to the Indus Valley Civilisation, "contributed in large proportions to both the ANI and ASI", which took shape during the 2nd millennium BCE. ANI formed out of a mixture of "_Indus_Periphery_-related groups" and migrants from the steppe, while ASI was formed out of "_Indus_Periphery_-related groups" who moved south and mixed with hunter-gatherers.[69]


and? how does it disprove what I am saying AASI were hunter gatherers australoid who mixed with iran neolithic people after it people from steppe came.


----------



## DOggo (Oct 29, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> and? how does it disprove what I am saying AASI were hunter gatherers australoid who mixed with iran neolithic people after it people from steppe came.



because your statements are without evidence, dipshit? These weren't Australoids.


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Oct 29, 2019)

thotexterminator said:


> Then why don’t they have any australoid features showing up ?


because you are still majority caucasian also you must still have some features in some rare cases there aren't . go take a look at mixed australian aboriginals and half whites..


DOggo said:


> because your statements are without evidence, dipshit?


what evidence do you want?.


----------



## Deleted member 1546 (Oct 29, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> because you are still majority caucasian . go take a look at mixed australian aboriginals and half whites..


Yeah google Samantha harris. Her features are different from North Indians


----------



## DOggo (Oct 29, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> because you are still majority caucasian . go take a look at mixed australian aboriginals and half whites..
> 
> what evidence do you want?.



Evidence rather than " muhh black people -- so Australoids, lolz"


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Oct 29, 2019)

thotexterminator said:


> Yeah google Samantha harris. Her features are different from North Indians


and? she has different admixture.indians also have iran neolithic blood.


DOggo said:


> Evidence rather than " muhh black people -- so Australoids, lolz"











Who Are The Australoid Race?


The Australoid Race refers to the a racial group spread across large parts of Asia and Oceania.




www.worldatlas.com


----------



## Deleted member 1546 (Oct 29, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> and? she has different admixture.indians also have iran neolithic blood.


Yeah she has European DNA


----------



## DOggo (Oct 29, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> and? she has different admixture.indians also have iran neolithic blood.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Does. Not. Mean. Shit. Fuckface. Present a study on it, or a quote from geneticist, anthropologist or whatever. Your 'source' gives nothing to substantiate its claims, not even a fucking theory.


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Oct 29, 2019)

DOggo said:


> Does. Not. Mean. Shit. Fuckface. Present a study on it, or a quote from geneticist, anthropologist or whatever. Your 'source' gives nothing to substantiate its claims, not even a fucking theory.


that site is not fake to take revenge on you .I am not gonna bother looking for a quote from geneticist.its your ancestry go find more about it yourself.


----------



## Deleted member 1546 (Oct 29, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> that site is not fake to take revenge on you .I am not gonna bother looking for a quote from geneticist.its your ancestry go find more about it yourself.


If you aren’t south asian yourself, why do you care so much


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Oct 29, 2019)

thotexterminator said:


> If you aren’t south asian yourself, why do you care so much


I don't,was just bored.


----------



## Aesthetic (Oct 29, 2019)

All these curries fighting meanwhile everyone outside of their shitty streetshitting regions see them as one race:

*SHITSKINS*


----------



## Deleted member 1546 (Oct 29, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> I don't,was just bored.


I mean if North Indians still have 30% australoid blood, why do some of them look Latino or arab ?


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Oct 29, 2019)

thotexterminator said:


> I mean if North Indians still have 30% australoid blood, why do some of them look Latino or arab ?


That’s not how genes work and Genotype is not always phenotype that is why in some instances they have can look Arab and Arab looking ones are rare.you can see similar cases when Latinos have 20-30 percent ameri-indian ancestry but they look white.


----------



## Deleted member 1546 (Oct 29, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> That’s not how genes work and Genotype is not always phenotype that is why in some instances they have can look Arab and Arab looking ones are rare.you can see similar cases when Latinos have 20-30 percent ameri-indian ancestry but they look white.


I think ones that look Latino are more common in the north. Arabs are still more robust


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Oct 29, 2019)

thotexterminator said:


> I think ones that look Latino are more common in the north. Arabs are still more robust


Indians don’t look Latino.some Indians can look Iranian because of high Iran Neolithic admixture


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Oct 29, 2019)

Petsmart said:


> Must be the root cause of lower sentience


Then you could apply the same thing to women, since they gotta have smaller brains (than men) on average too.


----------



## Deleted member 1546 (Oct 29, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> Indians don’t look Latino.some Indians can look Iranian because of high Iran Neolithic admixture


I didn’t say they all looked Latino


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Oct 29, 2019)

This is really sad tbh. Poor bastards.


----------



## Arkantos (Oct 29, 2019)

jfl these Indian threads always get 100+ replies


----------



## pisslord (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## Drugs (Oct 29, 2019)

punjabi movie download for free now no ads 2017


----------



## DOggo (Oct 30, 2019)

@FatJattMofo


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Oct 30, 2019)

DOggo said:


> View attachment 150529
> 
> @FatJattMofo



Both shitskins


----------



## DOggo (Oct 30, 2019)

SirGey said:


> Both shitskins




Ehhh, another stalker? Keep responding to my posts, shows how butthurt you are. Guess getting buttraped by the Taliban in Afghanistan does that to you.


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Oct 30, 2019)

DOggo said:


> Ehhh, another stalker? Keep responding to my posts, shows how butthurt you are. Guess getting buttraped by the Taliban in Afghanistan does that to you.



who are u mane


----------



## DOggo (Oct 30, 2019)

SirGey said:


> who are u mane



Quotes me like 10 times in the last couple of days, and pretends he doesn't know me. Keep crying, retard.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 8, 2019)

ok


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Nov 8, 2019)

I think I read somewhere that we have the highest IQ out of other racial groups as well.

India is low IQ probably because of brain drain. No person smart enough to leave India will choose to stay.
Since there is so many of us, the quality of Indians in America is high caliber.
Also first gen Indians are very hard working.


----------



## LordNorwood (Nov 8, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Then why are most curries doctors and engineers op? I think most curries lack social awareness in their profession until later on


The exact relation between brain size and intelligence isn't exactly clear. It's intuitive that a larger brain equates to higher intelligence, and this is true, but only to a point. This is a good rule of thumb when comparing different species to each other, sometimes, but it kind of falls apart when considering intra-human variation.
The famous example on this is that when Einstein died everyone was super jazzed to cut his head open and study his brain. What they found was that Einstein's brain was actually 10% smaller than the average brain. However it had some unique characteristics, like the corpus callosum being unusually thick.
tl;dr Brain size is not a good heuristic for intelligence. The best measure of intelligence we know of is IQ. IQ, IQ, IQ.
When comparing intelligence amongst races its best to use second generation IQ of races of in the same country to eliminate all possible forms of bias. So for example it would be obviously retarded to test the IQ of first generation immigrants by our IQ tests, but not retarded to test their kids.


Dope said:


> View attachment 159516
> 
> I think I read somewhere that we have the highest IQ out of other racial groups as well.
> 
> ...


I've never seen evidence for that. From what I've seen it goes
East Asian and Ashkenazi > Caucasoid >>>>>> Black
Some other races slot in. I have seen some evidence that average Iranian IQ is 106, and North Indians bear a close relation, so I wouldn't be surprised if NI IQ was around that level as well. However, that still isn't as high as East Asian or Ashkenazi averages, although its close. A 5 point swing isn't extraordinary IMO, although a 10 point swing is. Generally if you're Caucasoid and not Ashkenazi (Indians are also Caucaoids) I would expect your IQ to be in the 95-105 range * as an average*
I also would personally expect there to be a significant difference between North Indian IQ and South Indian IQ but I could be wrong.

EDIT: To @Dope , all of the above is a response to your very first statement. Your "brain drain" theory I actually find to be very plausible. I would definitely expect the average immigrant to be smarter than the average countryman, and I would expect this difference to grow in proportion to the relative disparity of the two countries in terms of economic opportunity provided the immigrant is a true immigrant and not a refugee or a border hopper. Eh maybe even I would expect border hoppers to be a bit smarter than refugees I guess.


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Nov 9, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> Considering the fact you are pakistani its much more likely to be in your case also go take a dildo up your ass you disgusting faggot.
> View attachment 149666


Not understanding a joke = #1 incel trait.


----------

